
Confessions of an accidental job destroyer - happy-go-lucky
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611477/confessions-of-an-accidental-job-destroyer/
======
Baikal12
It might come off kind of callous, but I don’t think there’s any benefit to
society in having people employed doing jobs that are so easily automatable(or
otherwise improved by technological means), it’s just a waste of resources.
But firing non-essential employees due to automation plus capitalism just
doesn't work. Workers pay income tax but robots don't, so I'm a fan of heavily
taxing automation in order to fund public service jobs. If 100,000 warehouse
workers could all become social workers, or care for the elderly, or even do
manual labor but for public infrastructure, that could be pretty rad for
society.

